# Do you have these MK2 Jetta tail lights on your Jetta? looking for pics...



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

did search, but no luck... Do you have pics of these tail lights on your jetta?







Trying to see if i like them on the car before i buy them, If you have them on the car please post pics, and if you have diferent ones other than stock it will be nice too!! TIA


----------



## iHasaBucket (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Do you have these MK2 Jetta tail lights on your Jetta? looking for pics... (robv27)*

best pic i have. got a small wiring issue too...










_Modified by iHasaBucket at 3:06 PM 10-1-2009_


----------

